# Questions: Tein SS vs. Tein HA.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1. In terms of performance how does the Tein SS line compare with the Tein HA line of coilovers? 

2. Does any one have a difinitive answer on whether or not JN15 suspension will work on a B14. I ask this becasue the HA kit is only availible for the JN15. I do know that the rear spring rates for the JN15 kit would have to be changed. Looks like its hatch-back specific and wouldnt work to well on a sedan, 448F 280R

TIA


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

I have the prototype Tein SS kit on my 98 Sentra SE. Hit me up on AOL IM or email if you have any questions.

I will be hosting a group buy once they become available. So far their are about 11 people interested who I have on a list.

AOL IM = NissanR
Email = [email protected]


----------

